# scored 500 cars and parts on the cheap



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Going to be busy


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

...really busy....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think the unspoken rule is 250 cars for cheap, so send me 250 before you get spoken too.

Great Score

Boosted


----------



## jiml (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

krazikev said:


> Going to be busy


Wow dont know what u spent but u did very well all tjets it looks like and look to be in great condition. Lmk whats for sale.


----------

